# Custom iso without local_unbound



## Fabio Hansen (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi.
I want to create a custom iso and I need to remove the local_unbound from the installation. How to proceed?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2017)

It will be a lengthy process but ideally you will want to build your own release(7). It looks complicated but it's really not a lot more work than a basic buildworld. With your own release(7) you can set up src.conf(5) and set WITHOUT_UNBOUND.


----------



## Fabio Hansen (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi.
Thanks for the answer.
Is there any material I can use to build this buildworld and create my own iso?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2017)

The first part is the same process as for source upgrades/updates, it's the usual buildworld/buildkernel process. The release(7) man page is all you need, just look at the examples.


----------

